# Butter ?



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Sorry if I'm in the wrong cat. , but figure this is a good place to ask.

I'm gonna break out the cream separator today. I never used it, or tried this before.....so I'll be doing a lot of guessing on how fast to crank it, and how fast to let the milk go through it. I really don't have a very good set of instructions either.

I have extra milk that either don't get sold or used up every week.....and after about 1 week old, I feed it to the pig or chickens. 

Can I start taking this week old milk, and separate the cream off of it before giving it to the hog ? I really have no need to do this with my fresh milk , but with the milk that is going for feed, why not.

Also......can I gather this cream for 2 or 3 weeks before having to churn it.....or do I have to churn it right after I separate it from the milk ?

Also.....I can freeze the butter, but how long would you keep fresh butter in the fridge before it gets to old to use ?
I was also told to use room temp milk when using my separator. Does this sound right for the best results ?

Thanks for any advice here. This cheese thing is working out pretty good so far.....so think we will try to learn a little about the butter thing as well.
BTW- So far, I still like the "Jack" cheeses the best.

Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ok yes you can save up your cream just freeze it each time and yes you should be able to use wk old milk for this I probably would only go 4 o4 5 days but that is me. As long as your milk is kept in the coldest part of your frig it should last 7 to 10 days so then the answer is yes. Fresh butter in frig I would keep more than a week either but guess just try some and see how long it lasts. Yes your milk will separate better at room temp but I don't like to leave it set out till room temp. Someone that actually has a separator can probably answer best.
What recipe are you using for the jack cheese?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Sondra..........I'll have to get the Mrs.Whim to answer your question about the cheese, but I'm almost sure it came from this forum here.

I thought that fresh butter would last longer than a week or so in the fridge. I was thinking maybe a month. I guess I need to re-think this thing just a bit. ....Mrs.W says that butter and cheese is getting high as heck in the stores.

This new Alpine is doing much more than I need or have sale for. I like ole chops out at the pig pen, but he ain't gonna get all my leftovers. :rofl He's getting fat as a hog on all this stuff.

Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

The butter could last longer I don't know I use only butter here and so it never lasts more than a 1lb in abt 4 days or less and I don't skim goat milk to make butter. the one time I did I made homemade bread and ate the whole batch in one day.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

:rofl That's been the problem with the cheese around here......too many folks eat it before it has time to age any. I suspect a homemade buttermilk biscut, stuffed with fresh butter and a little brown sugar would last long either.
Now look what you made me do....I've got to go find something to munch on now.

:hi Whim


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Sondra,

The monterey jack recipe I used is the one in the sticky. 

Another question, is the milk that is left after the cream is seperated good for making cheese or other stuff? What do you all do with this milk?

Thanks,
Whimmette


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sure it would be a skim milk cheese but thought Whim was going to feed it to the pigs 
Thanks will have to try it since your eating it without ageing I can't see that I would ever be able to wait for cheese to age plus have now where to age it.


----------

